# Natural Medicine Method: Removing Tearstains



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi guys!

My dog Alpha has very mild tearstaining issues right now due to the strict regimen I've been using as described in my other thread. 

However, awhile ago I stumbled across an alternative medicine book with a recipe for tearstain removal in the pets section, and I decided that starting tomorrow I'm going to try it out! I'm going to post the recipe here in case any of you guys want to use it or try it out with me and compare results! If anyone has already tried this before, I'd love to know your experience with this method. 

So here it is:

"Removing tear stains:

Some dogs are prone to dark tearstains on the facial hair at the inner corners of the eyes. Remove them with a solution of hydrogen peroxide. 

1 tsp of hydrogen peroxide
3 tbsp of water

Mix the hydrogen peroxide with the water. Dip a cotton swab into the mixture and gently swab the stained hair until the stain is removed.

Caution: Take extra care to prevent the peroxide solution from getting in your dog's eyes" (Vukovic, 2003, p. 167). 

_Bibliography: Vukovic, Laurel, & editors of Natural Health Magazine. 1001 Natural Remedies. Metro Books, New York City. 2003. _

Notes: 

-I know my citation formatting is totally off, but I didn't feel like being formal. 
-For those of you who don't know, yeast is grows in a pH of 7. It's the colonization of red yeast under the dog's eyes that is causing the staining. Since hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) is slightly basic, it shifts the environment into one that is hostile for the growth of yeast, thus preventing tearstains. 
-I hope this helps someone out there!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I always heard tears were clear, but turned brown after being exposed to sunlight and Tetracycline binds the pigment in tears so they do not turn brown. That's what I've always heard and I kept my show Bichons on a subclinical dose of tetracycline - they had NO staining! So am I wrong or are there two kinds of tar stains? :huh:


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I just posted my problem with the stains before reading this. But I'm going to try the solution. You can't get tetracycline anymore for humans at least not here. I wonder if you can in vetrenary medicine. I'm just trying to decide if I should take her to the vet.


----------



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not an expert. But here's what I know:

-tetracycline is an antibiotic
-antibiotics kill off microorganisms such as fungi, bacteria, and protozoans
-yeast is a fungi
-hydrogen peroxide is an antifungal, antibacterial, and antiviral agent. 

I hope that clears things up.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

The peroxide solution was recommended by Dusty's breeder as well. She suggested putting it on with a baby tooth brush though. I haven't tried it yet, bought the peroxide, will get to it at some point.... Good luck, let us know what you think.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hydrogen peroxide mixed with Milk of Magnesia and corn starch is a tried and true natural remedy for tear stains that has been around for years:

Tear Staining — by Bobbie Linden, Bhe-Jei Maltese – Heavens Bichons


----------



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a very useful link. Thanks! 

I think I'll still try just the H2O2 for now because it's not something that will harden and need to be washed out.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The peroxide dries out the hair and can break it so remember to condition, condition, condition. With the link that Marj provided, don't use the (20 volume to 40 volume) that is suggested, greater chance of hair breaking, use the medicinal peroxide and if it doesn't remove the stains after the first use then apply again about 2-3 days later and remember to condition, condition, condition.


----------



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

What do you mean by condition? Do you give your dog baths more often? Or do you mean to apply the conditioner locally and rinse out?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jessbuggy said:


> What do you mean by condition? Do you give your dog baths more often? Or do you mean to apply the conditioner locally and rinse out?



Apply conditioner locally and wash out...i would get a good deep conditioner that can be left on for about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Careful with H2O2 ..... that stuff can be dangerous.


Grace's eyes are clear... she is done teething  But the biggest thing that helped? ..... No more kibble or dog treats.

She eats home cooked, Stella & Chewy's patties, and human treats (veggies, fruit, dye free cheese, yogurt)..... 

Even Gussy's eyes have stopped gooping.


----------

